
Narrowing the Scope – Department of Justice modifies warrant for disruptj20.org - Deimorz
https://www.dreamhost.com/blog/narrowing-the-scope/
======
tareqak
Gizmodo article: _Justice Department Drops Request for IP Addresses of 1.3
Million Visitors to Anti-Trump Site_

[https://gizmodo.com/justice-department-drops-request-for-
ip-...](https://gizmodo.com/justice-department-drops-request-for-ip-addresses-
of-1-1798325300)

Gizmodo article submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15077136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15077136)

Techmeme Summary: _DOJ says DreamHost warrant was too broad, states it has no
interest in records relating to 1.3M IP addresses of visitors to anti-Trump
site_

